# Shapewear Favorites?



## KYBankerGirl (Jul 12, 2008)

I did a search before posting, so if there's a thread out there I couldn't find anything close to my questions.

Here's the deal: I need some shapewear. Period.  I'm not huge by any means, but in particular I need a full slip shaping garment for a silk dress I'm wearing for my brother's wedding next month. Shapewear is not inexpensive and I don't want to waste money figuring out what doesn't roll up, fall down, prevent a person from breathing, etc.  

The other thing is, the sizing is all different for different brands. In a petite, I wear a 12 most of the time, in misses I wear a 10, but I wear a 34D bra and sometimes a DD depending on how it's made. 

I'm intrigued by spanx but I've not seen very good reviews. I'd like to get your opinions on a full body shaper for the wedding and also some everyday shapewear like panties and/or shorts. Oh, and I'm interested in a shaping cami too. 

So ladies, what's your hg shapewear?!

Thanks for reading.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 12, 2008)

I love Spanx! They're heaven sent. Target also carries a brand of shape and its also really good. Lane Bryant has really good shapewear Their all in one's are comfortable and offer alot of support for the TWINS and they're very sexy. I prefer Lane Bryant shapewear for the all in one, but if your looking for shapewear for pants and skirts go with the Spanx. Lane Bryant also carries Spanx, one stop shopping! HTH


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jul 12, 2008)

Spanx is the BOMB! I bought their Power Panties based on lots of recommendations from ladies over on MUA and I love it!


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 13, 2008)

SPANX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I don't know what took me so long to finally get some, but I'm officially pissed at everyone I know that used them and didn't recommend them to me, LOL


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 13, 2008)

Spanx. When I worked in the bridal industry, I always recommended Spanx.


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Jul 13, 2008)

I think the Spanx Slim Cognito shaping body suit would be perfect for you.   It has shaping for the ab/tummy/backside area and you wear it with your own bra.  I could never get a comfortable fit until I tried Spanx.  Now I wear it everyday.

Here is a link:
SPANX

While browsing I also spotted this mid-thigh shaper that looks promising: SPANX


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 13, 2008)

A thing of particular note about Spanx is that, although it slims you in a major way, you do not feel constricted. I almost forgot I had them on.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 14, 2008)

Has anyone tried both Spanx and Assets? Assets is the line made by Spanx sold at Target?


----------



## Rene (Jul 16, 2008)

I have one made by assets and spanx. Yes it made by spanx. It works just like spanx. It is just  a cheaper version


----------

